# Low carb birthday cake



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Good morning all!

Does anyone have a recipe for a low carb cake with low carb frosting. My sister is on a low carb diet..and her birthday is fast approaching. Any ideas?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

In my very personal opinion, a low carb cake is a contradiction, an oxymoron, an abomination. 
Make a pate'. put a candle on it. At least it will taste good!


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes, it is..just trying to help my big sis stay on course..thanks though!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I believe there are some good recipes for almond flour (and other nut flour) cakes, but I have no clue how you could ice it unless you used a whipped cream icing with Splenda (or isomalt?? I'm not a pastry chef...).

You could also build a "cake" from almond macaroons, which contain egg whites, Splenda and ground almonds.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

almonds have carbohydrates.


----------



## kjb407 (Mar 20, 2008)

if you're eating a cake then you really shouldn't be worrying about carbs. Just enjoy the cake.


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

Tell her to enjoy the cake! :smiles: A birthday just come once a year!:bounce:

By the way, my family eats a lot of carbs and we are just fine. Stay away from fastfood and sodas, though.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Make a baked cheesecake, follow your favorite recipe with the following changes. 

Just forget flour, if it's called for. It's not necessary in recipes that call for just a little. If the recipe calls for a lot, find a different recipe.

Whether the recipe calls for it or not, add 1/4 cup of cream. I substitute whole milk ricotta for about 1/4 of the weight of cream cheese to get a little lift, but that's up to you. Do you want very rich? Or very, very rich. 

Obviously, substitute fake for real sugar. Bump the vanilla a bit to take the edge off the fake sugar.

Make the crust with ground nuts. I've done this with almond meal, almonds, walnuts, pecans and macadamias. Use fake sugar for sweetness, and a couple of lightly-beaten egg whites to hold the crust together. Blind bake it for fifteen or twenty minutes before filling. 

Hope this helps,
BDL


----------

